# headrest tv sets on back seats vs tablets for rear seat entertainment



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

You want to get your shit broke? Because that's how you get your shit broke


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Also only 12 year olds play COD.


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Also only 12 year olds play COD.


I used that as an example, it could be any multi player game...


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> You want to get your shit broke? Because that's how you get your shit broke


im aware of the risks, just answer the question, can it be done?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> I used that as an example, it could be any multi player game...


Your shit will end up broke. I don't even offer chargers anymore because of that.

Pick them up, drive them to "B", get them out. Simple as that


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Your shit will end up broke. I don't even offer chargers anymore because of that.
> 
> Pick them up, drive them to "B", get them out. Simple as that


your not anwering my question...


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

But it case you like spending money and risking your things. I'm guessing a tablet with data would be convenient for the pax to enjoy Netflix or have them use Spotify. I'm guessing not a lot of pax will have time to play CoD considering their destination is 5min away.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes you "technically" can do it. But it's not worth the risk. 

1. Uber won't pay for it when not if it breaks
2. Personal insurance will not pay for it
3. It will get stolen

Or 


4. It will get broken.
5. Passengers won't give a crap about it


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Yes you "technically" can do it. But it's not worth the risk.
> 
> 1. Uber won't pay for it when not if it breaks
> 2. Personal insurance will not pay for it
> ...


6. By the time the game finishes booting up, surprise, you arrived at the destination.


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

xhydraspherex said:


> 6. By the time the game finishes booting up, surprise, you arrived at the destination.


thought it would be a cool option to have in the case of a long trip or atleast during traffic


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


POST # 1/uberboy48: ATTENTION !
ALL NEW UPNF
MEMBERS....THIS IS WHY IT IS IMPERA-
TIVE TO read, read, read, read, read, read,
READ THESE HALF-MILLION MESSAGES!

LEARN A THING OR TWO ABOUT THIS
PANDEMIC CALLED " #[F]Uber " B - 4
Willy-Nilly Threadstarting. DO NOT....
D....O....N....O....T follow ANY....ANY........
not even ONE suggestion from HQ/City
Orofice/"Market" MisManagement........
without checking HERE FIRST !

DEAR GOD, PLEASE deliver these
innocents from "The Beast" and
Eternal Regret.

.......UPNF: YES !
#[F]Uber : HELL, NO !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> You want to get your shit broke? Because that's how you get your shit broke


POST # 2/Mr. T: NUberer Noo would
be in
a WOOOOORRRRRLLLLLLDDD O'POO
if, in his Eager Earnestness to Accomo-
date.....his SH☆TTER "got broke" !

Sho' nuff !
Bison Chortling.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> your not anwering my question...


POST # 7/uberboy48: Your idea is Well-
Intentioned, but.....
like the Road to Hell....paved with Good
Intentions. Here's a Suggestion from #4
Notable....with 900...NINE HUNDRED
TIMES YOUR "LIKES"...READ! READ!

Spend ALL Your time (not working)
reading the Miami City SubForum...
from BACK to FRONT (for Perspective).
Then contact me via "Conversation".
You'll be AMAZED what You Learn!

Mentoring Bison:......mentoring......


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't waste your time or money.


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

first of all people are not going to steal tv headrests, those things are installed on the chair, I should be able to notice of somebody tries to steal that, tablets yes that can be stolen but Im not asking for someone to tell me don't do it, I know the risk im just asking a question, trying to have some fun with it using some imagination, not just for uber but when I drive my friends around or take long trips with friends


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> Don't waste your time or money.


first of all people are not going to steal tv headrests, those things are installed on the chair, I should be able to notice of somebody tries to steal that, tablets yes that can be stolen but Im not asking for someone to tell me don't do it, I know the risk im just asking a question, trying to have some fun with it using some imagination, not just for uber but when I drive my friends around or take long trips with friends


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

First, try leaving a charger plugged in the rear socket. If it lasts a month before being stolen, then maybe think about giving them a toy to play with.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I have lcd's in each of my headrests... most of the time the pax just switches it off as to suggest "im too cool for this shit"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I think most pax will say it's cool then play with their phones. So useless.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> first of all people are not going to steal tv headrests, those things are installed on the chair, I should be able to notice of somebody tries to steal that, tablets yes that can be stolen but Im not asking for someone to tell me don't do it, I know the risk im just asking a question, trying to have some fun with it using some imagination, not just for uber but when I drive my friends around or take long trips with friends


POST # 16/uberboy48: You SURE you
would call them
"friends" if they need the BoobTube to
distance themselves from You ?

If You $pend ENOUGH time #[F]Ubering
to pay for The$e Toy$, then the LAST
THING you'll be thinking of is
"Road Trip".

Time to put in some Inten$ive Reading,
....unle$$ you're Independently Wealthy ?

Mentoring Bison: Schoolin' NUubes.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> first of all people are not going to steal tv headrests, those things are installed on the chair, I should be able to notice of somebody tries to steal that, tablets yes that can be stolen but Im not asking for someone to tell me don't do it, I know the risk im just asking a question, trying to have some fun with it using some imagination, not just for uber but when I drive my friends around or take long trips with friends


POST # 16/uberboy48: A CERTAIN SIGN
of the Folly of Your
Postings is the 5% Approval Rating that
SPEAKS VOLUMES!

READ...LEARN...EARN ? Maybe.
If Your "Mind" is all made up, 
I won't try to Confuse You with
The Facts.

UPNF is a Life Changing Resource and
Community, yet YOU see fit to Engage
in Mental Masturbation "for fun".
Grow the F☆☆k Up!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

We're a cut-price taxi service. We take people from A to B. Why would you want to provide expensive stuff for them to break or steal, for zero benefit to you, LOL

I don't even provide the aux cable that Uber sent me. They can live without Taylor Swift for the 10 minutes of their trip; I know I can too.


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> We're a cut-price taxi service. We take people from A to B. Why would you want to provide expensive stuff for them to break or steal, for zero benefit to you, LOL
> 
> I don't even provide the aux cable that Uber sent me. They can live without Taylor Swift for the 10 minutes of their trip; I know I can too.


forget I mentioned uber, this is just me entertaining my friends going on long trips, now can you answer the question?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> forget I mentioned uber, this is just me entertaining my friends going on long trips, now can you answer the question?


Yes, I could, but why would you want your friends staring at screens when you take them on an outing? We've got enough screens and monitors in our lives. Talk to your friends about current events, entertain them with amusing anecdotes. Or buy that CD of Vegas show tunes and have a sing-song out on the road.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> forget I mentioned uber, this is just me entertaining my friends going on long trips, now can you answer the question?


Then why post the question on an uber people forum in the first place?


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yes, I could, but why would you want your friends staring at screens when you take them on an outing? We've got enough screens and monitors in our lives. Talk to your friends about current events, entertain them with amusing anecdotes. Or buy that CD of Vegas show tunes and have a sing-song out on the road.


because people get bored? do people talk in a 48hour trip on a grey hound? or an airplane? theres talking but theres also large time frames of sleeping and listening to music, wouldn't it be col if they can play super smash bros or call of duty, I know I would love that as a passanger


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then why post the question on an uber people forum in the first place?


because it partially has to do with uber...


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


If you have the video system in the headrest then you would need either HDMI or RCA inputs as well as an AC power outlet to plug in your game console. You'll also need a place to store the game console and the controllers. If a video system is not already installed in your vehicle, you're probably better off using a mounted tablet but it wouldn't be very useful to play any games.


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> If you have the video system in the headrest then you would need either HDMI or RCA inputs as well as an AC power outlet to plug in your game console. You'll also need a place to store the game console and the controllers. If a video system is not already installed in your vehicle, you're probably better off using a mounted tablet but it wouldn't be very useful to play any games.


I see the car has the ac outlet, the hdmi Im not sure but I think the car has that input to, if not, I know the tv headrests should already come with hdmi conections underneath the screens, im thinking the game console can be hidden underneath the front passanger chair where I can easily supervise them, im not into the tablet idea much because its easier to steal them but also because passengers can just choose music with it, not much fun, thanks for your input you've been a big help today


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 16/uberboy48: A CERTAIN SIGN
> of the Folly of Your
> Postings is the 5% Approval Rating that
> SPEAKS VOLUMES!
> ...


uberboy48 --you upset the Great Bison. Not cool.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

A tablet with emulators to play old games like Mario and such with a Bluetooth controller, just be aware they can easily be stolen if you don't pay attention.

A tablet is more versitle and gives you more options, for riders maybe make your own slide show with weather, local events, and FAQs like "Is tip included?"


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> first of all people are not going to steal tv headrests, those things are installed on the chair, I should be able to notice of somebody tries to steal that, tablets yes that can be stolen but Im not asking for someone to tell me don't do it, I know the risk im just asking a question, trying to have some fun with it using some imagination, not just for uber but when I drive my friends around or take long trips with friends


If your friends are going to sit in your car and play video games 
or watch movies while you're driving them around, 
then you need some new friends.

You posted this in the ADVICE section - and that's what you're getting: ADVICE.
If you have a tech question, there's an app...uh, I mean, there's a section for that.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> thought it would be a cool option to have in the case of a long trip or atleast during traffic


I admire your willingness to please the pax...but they will break or steal anything in that backseat. That's a fact Jack. Also, you are ruffling some feathers here because you have awesome veteran drivers and UP posters who are giving you advice, and you are arguing with the advice they are taking time to give.

All that aside...if you are set on doing this, then best of luck! Drive safely!


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

This is a very bad idea.

Pax are busy talking to each other, me or playing on their phone. No need for any of this.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

It's your car if you want to do it then do it. Just don't be surprised when it has no impact on anything other than your ego.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


Hmmm. You make $7 per hour net and pay self employment tax on that. You get no benefits. You risk everything you own. Your car is uninsured during the trolling stage. You work for an employer that hates you and pays you illegally. AND You work in a market where Ubering is illegal. Spending money on an entertainment system makes perfectly good sense to me.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> You want to get your shit broke? Because that's how you get your shit broke


I pitty the fool..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yes, I could, but why would you want your friends staring at screens when you take them on an outing? We've got enough screens and monitors in our lives. Talk to your friends about current events, entertain them with amusing anecdotes. Or buy that CD of Vegas show tunes and have a sing-song out on the road.


What the hell is a "_Vegas Show Tune_"?


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> uberboy48 --you upset the Great Bison. Not cool.


lol that's funny, I don't understand the things he is typing, all random shit


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> lol that's funny, I don't understand the things he is typing, all random shit


Legend has it he was a great road warrior once. He now lurks in posts and gives cryptic advice. Beware.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

My recommendation is two top of the line iPads. The resolution is amazing...also leave your iTunes password input so they can download some songs/games.


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> I admire your willingness to please the pax...but they will break or steal anything in that backseat. That's a fact Jack. Also, you are ruffling some feathers here because you have awesome veteran drivers and UP posters who are giving you advice, and you are arguing with the advice they are taking time to give.
> 
> All that aside...if you are set on doing this, then best of luck! Drive safely!


I appreciate them taking time to reply, but they all seem like frustrated angry anti uber drivers, they don't know what I can and cant afford, uber man posted a video similar to this topic when he purchased a 300c, I like to be unique in everything that I do, yea uber fares are cheap and some people don't tip, its tough, but think outside the box, my experience as uber x platform is when I went the extra mile, it helped me network, it helped me gain personal clients and increase tips,(not always but that's ok) im willing to take risks, to be honest wouldn't you be mad if you ask whats a better movie the terminator or the matrix, and people respond, its to expensive, better off going to redbox,....that's not answering the question you see what im saying? another example, what car is best for uber x, a Honda or a pruis? oh don't buy a car just for uber,...cmon bro


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

You know what would entertain me? Remember the Subaru "BRAT"? I'd like to put 2 riders in those hard plastic seats in the truck bed and go flying down a bumpy dusty road for 20 minutes! That's Entertainment!


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

volksie said:


> You know what would entertain me? Remember the Subaru "BRAT"? I'd like to put 2 riders in those hard plastic seats in the truck bed and go flying down a bumpy dusty road for 20 minutes! That's Entertainment!


lmao


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> My recommendation is two top of the line iPads. The resolution is amazing...also leave your iTunes password input so they can download some songs/games.


Lmao!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

volksie said:


> You know what would entertain me? Remember the Subaru "BRAT"? I'd like to put 2 riders in those hard plastic seats in the truck bed and go flying down a bumpy dusty road for 20 minutes! That's Entertainment!


2 stars! 1 if it's also raining.

but it would be soooo worth it.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> 2 stars! 1 if it's also raining.
> 
> but it would be soooo worth it.


That's The Car! And it has TTops!


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

This is what I need to pick up those smelly sweaty gym rats. I see a gym p/u (and those I do cancel) and I pass. Car will stink for a week and next person that sits there is screwed.


merkurfan said:


> 2 stars! 1 if it's also raining.
> 
> but it would be soooo worth it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


^^^
Haha... this poster can't be for real. 
The only tablet I'd offer them is the one that can be swallowed with the non-existent water.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> This is what I need to pick up those smelly sweaty gym rats. I see a gym p/u (and those I do cancel) and I pass. Car will stink for a week and next person that sits there is screwed.


Around here the gyms have showers...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> lol that's funny, I don't understand the things he is typing, all random shit


Its not the least bit random once you get to hang of it.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey, OP uberboy48, your car, your rules.
I admit having a car with cool tablets would be nice.

I think everyone was just saying, don't worry too much about it. It won't boost your ratings much and you run the risks previously mentioned. But if you lock them down pretty well, it's cool.

Have fun out there and make the car yours by decking it as you see fit. Uber On!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> I appreciate them taking time to reply, but they all seem like frustrated angry anti uber drivers, they don't know what I can and cant afford, uber man posted a video similar to this topic when he purchased a 300c, I like to be unique in everything that I do, yea uber fares are cheap and some people don't tip, its tough, but think outside the box, my experience as uber x platform is when I went the extra mile, it helped me network, it helped me gain personal clients and increase tips,(not always but that's ok) im willing to take risks, to be honest wouldn't you be mad if you ask whats a better movie the terminator or the matrix, and people respond, its to expensive, better off going to redbox,....that's not answering the question you see what im saying? another example, what car is best for uber x, a Honda or a pruis? oh don't buy a car just for uber,...cmon bro


Uber man huh? Did he also get a referral fee for you?


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> lol that's funny, I don't understand the things he is typing, all random shit


Lol--seems random, but once you understand what he is saying, the Bison is freaking hilarious--his posts are an endless source of comedy and enlightenment all over the forums.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> I appreciate them taking time to reply, but they all seem like frustrated angry anti uber drivers, they don't know what I can and cant afford, uber man posted a video similar to this topic when he purchased a 300c, I like to be unique in everything that I do, yea uber fares are cheap and some people don't tip, its tough, but think outside the box, my experience as uber x platform is when I went the extra mile, it helped me network, it helped me gain personal clients and increase tips,(not always but that's ok) im willing to take risks, to be honest wouldn't you be mad if you ask whats a better movie the terminator or the matrix, and people respond, its to expensive, better off going to redbox,....that's not answering the question you see what im saying? another example, what car is best for uber x, a Honda or a pruis? oh don't buy a car just for uber,...cmon bro


I see what you're saying... Did you decide what you will get for your set up?


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol--"cmon bro"

Love that.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

It seems like you just want someone to agree with you, and tell you that that's a genius idea. So ok.
That is awesome, your pax will totally love that you spent money on their entertainment, I'm sure you'll eventually get reimbursed from the tips your idea will get you. As far as TV or tablet, obviously it should be a TV. Every pax has a smartphone already, they don't need a bigger version (tablet) in your car. Ignore common sense, reason, and logic and just go with your gut on this one. If it doesn't earn you tips, then at least you'll have something to do in between trips. 

So there you go, you've gotten support for this incredible idea. /thread lol


----------



## Chris'slifts (Aug 26, 2015)

Send a video to Xzibit, he'll sort you out with some top of the line LCDs or an oculus rift


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Get some razor blades and cut into your headrests and put some tablets in there.

Set the homepage of the tablet to https://uberpeople.net/


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

forqalso said:


> First, try leaving a charger plugged in the rear socket. If it lasts a month before being stolen, then maybe think about giving them a toy to play with.


I usually have an extra charger plugged in the front with a long enough cord that reaches to the back if needed. That way they only have one end and not access to the whole charger.


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> My recommendation is two top of the line iPads. The resolution is amazing...also leave your iTunes password input so they can download some songs/games.


I'd recommend having it set on Pandora or Iheart radio...allowing them to choose their own music...


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


Built-in stuff is a mistake. I want the most basic, bomb proof car I can find. If you want to share extra stuff like tablets ( and data), well...that's up to you. I wouldn't.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


this is just more shit that can break and be a headache for you I would advise you against doing this. most people will just use cell phones for entertainment


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Your shit will end up broke. I don't even offer chargers anymore because of that.
> 
> Pick them up, drive them to "B", get them out. Simple as that





xhydraspherex said:


> But it case you like spending money and risking your things. I'm guessing a tablet with data would be convenient for the pax to enjoy Netflix or have them use Spotify. I'm guessing not a lot of pax will have time to play CoD considering their destination is 5min away.





uberboy48 said:


> thought it would be a cool option to have in the case of a long trip or atleast during traffic





Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/uberboy48: ATTENTION !
> ALL NEW UPNF
> MEMBERS....THIS IS WHY IT IS IMPERA-
> TIVE TO read, read, read, read, read, read,
> ...





xciceroguy said:


> Don't waste your time or money.


I'm starting to think Uber is ****ing fantastic! Look at all these needy people willing to go to such great lengths without adequate compensation to be liked by passengers. Either they'll go broke, or they'll use their earnings or savings from other jobs or investments to subsidize the pax's fare, just so they can get 5 stars and less than $1 per mile.

Have you seen these ****ing nimrods driving around with $50 light-up uber trade dress that they buy with their own money? It's free advertising for uber. Uber doesn't give them money for this. Uber doesn't reimburse them. Uber will still deactivate them at the drop of a hat, but ooh, they look so cool at night while you're driving dead miles in circles around the bar, battling it out with 15 other UberX cars.

I say, stop telling them not to spend their money. Tell them to spend it. Tell them to buy mini champagne bottles as parting gifts for passengers. Tell them to purchase locally made, organic chocolate truffles for their UberX pax. The UberX pax will assume the driver is rolling in the uber dough, and will feel even better about him/herself for giving you that $2.40 minimum fare.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ain't the search feature on the forum wonderful? You could have gotten the same basic advice already provided to a previous poster and not taken the abuse. For an example, see the similar threads at the bottom of the page.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Well JBD, I happen to love my little light... It helps the stupid pax find me in the middle of the night... and as an independent contractor I would not expect Uber to pay for it.. It was just $29. My light happens to have the name of my company on it.. but it's the same concept. Live and let live...


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Well JBD, I happen to love my little light... It helps the stupid pax find me in the middle of the night... and as an independent contractor I would not expect Uber to pay for it.. It was just $29. My light happens to have the name of my company on it.. but it's the same concept. Live and let live...


Yeah I just got the same little light that clings to my windshield and I have the uber logo that fits in it perfectly! It plugs into my lighter and has a cool little on/off switch with different light settings, too! It works great in helping passengers recognize you are coming even from a distance. Love it! Highly recommended!
(I'll attach a photo...)


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/uberboy48: ATTENTION !
> ALL NEW UPNF
> MEMBERS....THIS IS WHY IT IS IMPERA-
> TIVE TO read, read, read, read, read, read,
> ...


What the f*ck is this guy talking about in his messages?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> 2 stars! 1 if it's also raining.
> 
> but it would be soooo worth it.


That looks like the best ClownCar upgrade for picking up drunks. Downside, someone is gonna fall out while going 30 mph...
but still... if they puke.. just get a hose or run through the car wash... 5* if you do it with them still in the back.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

run26912 said:


> What the f*ck is this guy talking about in his messages?


POST # 69/run26912: If YOU....Rodent
Avatarred 8-whole-
Days-a-Member... can't or won't READ
the Wisdom of 26,000 + Members, on
SIX Continents over the Last 539 Days

...NEARLY A HALF-MILLION POSTS....

then YOU and uberboy48 ...and all
the Other Underage Nitwits can STAY
AWAY FROM THIS "WORKPLACE"
Community and Resource. This ISN'T
DayCare for Teen Druggies.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Well JBD, I happen to love my little light... It helps the stupid pax find me in the middle of the night... and as an independent contractor I would not expect Uber to pay for it.. It was just $29. My light happens to have the name of my company on it.. but it's the same concept. Live and let live...


The name of YOUR company, right? That's different than unmedallioned uber x who can't pick up cash rides.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Envisionit said:


> Yeah I just got the same little light that clings to my windshield and I have the uber logo that fits in it perfectly! It plugs into my lighter and has a cool little on/off switch with different light settings, too! It works great in helping passengers recognize you are coming even from a distance. Love it! Highly recommended!
> (I'll attach a photo...)
> View attachment 14233
> 
> View attachment 14234


And what do you get out of this?


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> And what do you get out of this?


It helps me find my rider, and helps them find me... 
The other day I was pulling up as my rider had just mistakenly got in a total strangers' "non-uber" car as he just so happened to be pulling up as they got off the phone with me. The other guy in the non-uber car was in shock, he thought he was about to get robbed! It was a funny story to look back on.

But it is required here in BR that we have the uber logo decal somewhere on our front windshield or visibly hanging in the car to help riders recognize us from just a non-uber car. We just add the light to make it more visible at night, and from a distance.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Absolutely different than an unlicensed Uber X. Agreed JBD.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Has anyone yet asked how the OP would provide Wifi to said headrests? Use his cell phone as a hot spot and let the pax eat up his data plan?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

It's just sad around here that people can't answer a simple question and not twist his post and turn him into a goat.

Yes, you can game or have TV or touchscreen tablets. It will work. You simply need to ensure your device, game console, and screen have compatible inputs and outputs. You may also consider bluetooth connectivity for audio to the radio. Ask me all the tech questions you have if you need help.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> It's just sad around here that people can't answer a simple question and not twist his post and turn him into a goat.
> 
> Yes, you can game or have TV or touchscreen tablets. It will work. You simply need to ensure your device, game console, and screen have compatible inputs and outputs. You may also consider bluetooth connectivity for audio to the radio. Ask me all the tech questions you have if you need help.


POST # 77/RamzFanz: Nice bit of
Constructive
Advice there. Well-done, Sir!


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Super new driver, give him some time his ideas will change.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Envisionit said:


> Yeah I just got the same little light that clings to my windshield and I have the uber logo that fits in it perfectly! It plugs into my lighter and has a cool little on/off switch with different light settings, too! It works great in helping passengers recognize you are coming even from a distance. Love it! Highly recommended!
> (I'll attach a photo...)
> View attachment 14233
> 
> View attachment 14234


How 'bout a link to where you got it?


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

I got it from my local AutoZone... It was actually 39.99 there. You may can find it online cheaper. It's called ProStrobe Rocky 4 Pro.
Here's a video of it in action:





Also available at Advance Auto!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Envisionit said:


> I got it from my local AutoZone... It was actually 39.99 there. You may can find it online cheaper. It's called ProStrobe Rocky 4 Pro.
> Here's a video of it in action:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, just ordered on Amazon!

I have this one I got from Walmart for $21 but it's kind of bulky and it's melted a bit in the Texas heat.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L035UW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Neither. You're giving 10-20 minute rides to adults, not driving cross country with toddlers.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Let me rephrase my comment: if you want to put in the extra effort, why not just go fully legal, and use this as your competitive advantage. You can be the gamer cab. Or whatever. Use uber to gain clientele. A lot of non-standard vehicles are going fully legit now because of uber. For instance, I've seen a Toyota Matrix with medallions here locally. 

I don't think it's crazy that you're doing this if you can stand to benefit from it in some way. We just know how these UberX pax can be.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Envisionit said:


> I usually have an extra charger plugged in the front with a long enough cord that reaches to the back if needed. That way they only have one end and not access to the whole charger.


Me, too. Plus, I tied wrapped the cable to the seat frame.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


But why? Uber pax are not worth the effort. I offer none of that crap. No water, mints and certainly not entertainment. Still got a 4.83 after 1K+ rides


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Envisionit said:


> It helps me find my rider, and helps them find me...
> The other day I was pulling up as my rider had just mistakenly got in a total strangers' "non-uber" car as he just so happened to be pulling up as they got off the phone with me. The other guy in the non-uber car was in shock, he thought he was about to get robbed! It was a funny story to look back on.
> 
> But it is required here in BR that we have the uber logo decal somewhere on our front windshield or visibly hanging in the car to help riders recognize us from just a non-uber car. We just add the light to make it more visible at night, and from a distance.


POST # 64/Envisionit: Kudos on Politely
and Professionally
countering an Embittered Notable's
challenge to Your "U-light".

These Forums DEMAND forebearance
and You've Risen to the Occasion.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Envisionit said:


> I got it from my local AutoZone... It was actually 39.99 there. You may can find it online cheaper. It's called ProStrobe Rocky 4 Pro.
> Here's a video of it in action:
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 81/Envisionit:.....NOW....I get
the Picture ! Get
familiar with Local BR & LA. State Regs
regarding Strobe Lights/colors/placement.

Last thing You need is Sherriff's Deputy
Jambalaya getting in your face with the
"You inna HEAPA trouble, Boy!"

Mentoring Bison attended Tulane
1972-3. No shots fired.....except on
the NROTC Rifle & Pistol Range.....
underneath the Stands @The Sugar 
Bowl Stadium. Good Times!


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 81/Envisionit:.....NOW....I get
> the Picture ! Get
> familiar with Local BR & LA. State Regs
> regarding Strobe Lights/colors/placement.
> ...


Yeah I usually only put the UBER light on as I am pulling up to to where the rider is supposed to be along with my flashers going...

If I have it on beyond that it's just a solid light with no flashing or strobe light effects.
I've been around several policemen, but none has said anything to me about it.

I've also researched the state law on it... As long as I am not using it on the interstate or highway in a way that appears I am I'm personating a police officer, it's okay. 
And if using it on a street you can't be going more than 20 miles per hour...

So in my pickup times, I'm usually slowed down to about 5 miles or so, if not 
just stopped and waiting.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mr. T said:


> Your shit will end up broke. I don't even offer chargers anymore because of that.
> 
> Pick them up, drive them to "B", get them out. Simple as that


I know this guy was looking for answer but I totally agree with u. get them from A to B and the hell out. Lol they'll be back there causing all types of hell. I was thinking about putting a headrest monitor for riders but truthfully how long do u plan to spend with each rider? 10 mins,30 mins at most an there already on there own device the whole time. Just drive an be safe. Best thing for them


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

uberboy48 said:


> first of all people are not going to steal tv headrests, those things are installed on the chair, I should be able to notice of somebody tries to steal that, tablets yes that can be stolen but Im not asking for someone to tell me don't do it, I know the risk im just asking a question, trying to have some fun with it using some imagination, not just for uber but when I drive my friends around or take long trips with friends


 I know this is a old post but it can be done..


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

They will hold you at the end of a trip at the drop zone because they want to finish the game. More likely they will forget something in your car. You may earn a few cents more. 10 cents per minute here in San Diego.
By the way, I got my driver's headrest stolen a few months ago in a lyft ride. It was a plain headrest, no monitor. They took it just for fun... I guess.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a whole system with 11" headrest screens for my kids. I turn them off when im working. Riders dont deserve it and you won't get tips or a 5 star rating cause you have it. Just drive them where they need to go and thats it. Don't invest.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I would mount some dildos on seats for the way these pax behave ...no lube


----------



## ChiGal (Mar 29, 2016)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


It may hard for some on here to understand that tv's are a normal thing to have in your vehicle depending on where you are from.

I would say tv's over tablets. Tablets can easily disappear. Your car insurance will cover any vandalism to a tv built into your head rest.

Make sure you have full coverage and keep your receipts. Two companies I know for sure cover this are Allstate and State Farm.

I can't speak for other insurance companies.

My second car is a fully loaded custom race car. When I moved to Chicago and my window was busted out, my insurance covered everything stolen down to my rims. They depreciated it a bit, but I was still able to replace everything.

Needless to say I keep it parked in a garage now.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I would mount some dildos on seats for the way these pax behave ...no lube


That, plus a bumpy road equal five stars.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


Not trying to be a wiseass but are you R E T A R D E D


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I Aint Jo Mama said:


> Not trying to be a wiseass but are you R E T A R D E D


Not funny or helpful, and you should probably be banned by the forum moderator for disparaging people and using insensitive remarks...but I completely agree. It's UBERX. It's minimum wage payouts. Why would anyone spend time or money "upgrading" their car? Instead, you need to run the absolutely cheapest POS you can possibly acquire. An untraceable stolen car would be ideal. Cheat Uber's minimum requirements at every opportunity.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I Aint Jo Mama said:


> Not trying to be a wiseass but are you R E T A R D E D


Hahahahahhaha


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

I Aint Jo Mama said:


> Not trying to be a wiseass but are you R E T A R D E D


Lmao


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


I wouldn't do either, really. I find whole concept disgusting, like now I go in the bathrooms and they got TV screens on the damn faucets and on gasoline pumps, this crap has got to stop say no!


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

uberboy48 said:


> lol that's funny, I don't understand the things he is typing, all random shit


IKR lol
Reminds me of a house locally with bible verse signs all over the yard & house.
I'll get a picture....
& OP, sure you can do it. I got a $5 headrest mount & a $40 7" RCA tablet, made my own powerpoint show with scenic pics of the city, entertainment, restaurants, weather, etc that ends with a Thank you, remember tips are not included but they are appreciated" & my tips improved


http://imgur.com/RQ2R8bU


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

If you're going to install a screen in the back of your car you can get a mount that would be very difficult for someone to steal without you noticing . I wouldn't get one for entertainment get one to make you more money . Do a search but there are apps that could generate extra income via a interactive tablet


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

McGyüber said:


> IKR lol
> Reminds me of a house locally with bible verse signs all over the yard & house.
> I'll get a picture....
> & OP, sure you can do it. I got a $5 headrest mount & a $40 7" RCA tablet, made my own powerpoint show with scenic pics of the city, entertainment, restaurants, weather, etc that ends with a Thank you, remember tips are not included but they are appreciated" & my tips improved
> ...


See there ya go , that's something I've thought about doing to . I've just been too lazy lol 
Anyways your car looks very nice and professional from the picture posted


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

This thread is over a year old. Why bump it?

Besides the OP was clearly trolling.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> This thread is over a year old. Why bump it?
> 
> Besides the OP was clearly trolling.


Drivers come & go, new members, etc.. So if one searches they'll see a documented discussion from which they can learn fro.... oh wait, silly me sorry for promoting discussion on a discussion board 
PS Thank you Jimmy Bernat


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I think it's up to you. If I was you I would Do tablets since they are extremely cheap to buy and much easier to replace


----------



## Just KW (Jun 25, 2016)

uberboy48 said:


> idea


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


Advertising.

ADVERTISING THAT PAYS ME.

that is what is best.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


> i want to get you guys opinions on whats better, tvs or tablets for rear seat entertainment, also, I want to know things like what can tablets do that tvs cant for riders, and I also have the idea to have riders be able to play video games aswell, is it possible to play call of duty or something like that with the tvs headrest? thank you


People, stop with this equine feces of providing amenities for your swine paxs. THERE IS NO UPSIDE! 
Why is this so difficult for newbs to grasp? I figured it out in less than one week.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

You have to be joking. For Uber paxs!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was thinking of getting anpther lg x tab since their giving them away again and use one on a headrest. Only thing is i want to be able to control is from my other tablet and use it as an introduction video in replacement of a tip sign. I think itd be classier and id have a spare tablet incase i break my main one.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I was thinking of getting anpther lg x tab since their giving them away again and use one on a headrest. Only thing is i want to be able to control is from my other tablet and use it as an introduction video in replacement of a tip sign. I think itd be classier and id have a spare tablet incase i break my main one.


Whose giving them away?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

McGyüber said:


> Whose giving them away?


Tmobile if you get a data plan, which theyre offering me for $10 a month, worth it to me.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

OK, what am I missing here? Rear seat entertainment? Why? It's only paxs back there. HELLO!!!


----------

